

Connection refused - Flickr.com is down - MichaelApproved
http://flickr.com

======
MichaelApproved
Going on about 30 minutes for me now.
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/flickr.com>

I'm getting a DNS error when connecting to <http://flickr.com> and "connection
refused" response for <http://www.flickr.com>

~~~
wyclif
It's back.

